# brine shrimp. How?



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

looking to set up a brine shrimp hatchery what are some ways to do that?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Get one of these. Two if you want a constant supply.

SanFrancisco Bay Brand Brine Shrimp Hatchery Kit


----------

